# Family areas in AD



## ATC (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,
this is my 1st thread on here. I am moving out to the UAE and will be working near Sweihan; I hear AD is a good place to live with family and there are some good schools for Western (UK) children also. I'm keen to hear your thoughts on areas to live (I'm looking for 4 bed plus maids room for about 180K AED) and any issues you have found with some areas, bills, travel etc....


Many thanks in advance!!!

lane::fingerscrossed:


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

school places for kids are very very hard to come by.... thats the first priority then housing which is much more in supply


----------



## ATC (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, I see. In that case what schools would you reccomend? I have a 10 and 13 year old who I would like to attend the same school for obvious reasons!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

If I worked in Sweihan I would look to live in Al Ain.
Smaller, quieter, much cheaper, less humidity.
Schools AAESS or Brighton college.
Areas - any of the suburbs. Towayya and the like to be near your work or areas such as Falaj Hazza to the south to be near the schools.
Good luck with your move.


----------



## Ahmed89 (May 27, 2014)

sweihan is far from city centre


----------



## ATC (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks all,
I've looked at Al Ain and while it is beautiful it does not provide much in the way of activities. I was looking at areas such as Khalifa A and Al Raha Gardens as these seem close to schools. I'm told Al Yasmina has huge waiting lists, are there other good western schools in the area? And what other suggestions do you have for family accommodation (with garden for our dog)!


----------

